# "new" bigfoots



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well they had the new foots at the rochester expo minus the bull bodys. Looked the exact same as the olds except they have flocked heads.. Supposedly they didn't a little different paint on the chest but i didn't notice. I was under the impression they were going to redo the whole paint scheme???

I think they missed the boat badly with these.. A motion system, new paint and different poses would have done wonders for their sales and you wouldn't think it would be that hard with a little effort. Would be nice to see some FB mallards that were talked about.

Oh well i guess i'll have to stick to babying FFD and hardcores :-? , Was able to pick up the FFD's for $150 a box a the expo, should have bought more..


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

"I think they missed the boat badly with these.."

Hard to top perfection. I am excited to see what bigfoot produces in the near future.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I saw them at Cabelas and Scheels compared to GHG they as you said "missed the boat" Although the flocked headsd are a start.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

This REALLY frosts me by what BF did not do.

Here is the pic that was floating around last winter with the "enhanced" coloration they were to be coming out with. It seems what in reality they are making does not come close to it. :******:


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I was at Rochester as well and the flocked heads are a nice addition but they definitely have not redone more than that.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Dont worry, I personally talked to Calef about this and he said 07' will be the break out year for Bigfoot!! The information he gave me sounds like they will be making a big push to be the leader!! But Bigfoot and FA are still both 2 years behind Avery!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats fine and all it doesn't bother me much its just that they were so hyped up and they really didn't do a damn thing. Flocking was overdue already.

I'm adding to my spread NOW so models for 07 do nothing for me, plus their word also means nothing to me right now.

mallard FB's- no
motion system- no
new paint- no
new postures- just the bull


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

you can buy a motion base system for Bigfoots for about $3.99.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

What base system is that?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Decoy Dancer :beer: very nice looking once they are installed saw them at scheels the other day.


----------



## tikka300 (Jun 5, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Decoy Dancer :beer: very nice looking once they are installed saw them at scheels the other day.


Where have you seen Decoy Dancers for $3.99?


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Do I wait till next season 07 to add more FB's from BF ??


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nvr mind they were 8.99 but that still is a good price.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

how well do the decoy dancer work????? I have kinda heard mixed reviews.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

they work just like the motion bases on GHG's im guessing with like 4-5mph winds and up they should sway back and forth.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I only have four decoy dancers. I won't own another. They don't have anywhere near the motion of ghg or higdon stackables.

When I want motion it will be with more higdon's.

Brian


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

try using some GHG motion stakes but...... i wouldnt even buy big foots there to expensive 99.99 for 4? or 109.99 for 6?(rogers sporting goods)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the 109.99 is for GHG's flocked heads better head postions and you can purchase motion bases for them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sorry for 3 in a row but have you tried motion bases? from cabelas.


----------



## Calef (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to know which Rochester show some of you attended? Comments like...I saw them at Rochester and they did nothing but flock the heads. To set the record straight we did enhance the paint scheme, notice the barring down the sides. In fact they are more detailed than the photo someone posted.
Just because they don't look like a tractor tire ran over them does not mean we didn't do anything. Our goal was to make them appear "soft" and I think they came out awesome. Everyone that came by the booth was asked what they thought of the new paint scheme and without fail they loved it.
The Bull will ship in August as promised so the 3 things we said we would do in 06 will be done...enhance paint, flocked heads, and a new pose.
No one ever promised anything but that until 07. For the record we will have motion bases(they will work in all Big Foots), full body ducks, duck floaters in 07. There are more products coming but obviously I don't dare talk about them until we ship.
I suggest comparing the "new look" BF to last years model and then see if you agree that "we didn't do anything".


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I shouldn't have gone off of the hype i heard i guess. Motion and a complete makeover of postures are 2 things i really hoped would be done and kind of expected with all the hype created. I would like to buy BF products just to support the company and because of the durability rep they have earned but its hard when you have newer poses on fully flocked decoys with a good motion system going for the same price as the BF's at the show. I dont like buying **** made in china, i'm sure its harder then i gave BF credit for to make new decoy lines in country at a competitive price.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> try using some GHG motion stakes but...... i wouldnt even buy big foots there to expensive 99.99 for 4? or 109.99 for 6?(rogers sporting goods)


sure they might be a little more expensive... but you'll never have to replace a bigfoot body (maybe the heads every few years now that they are flocked), but compare that to having to replace GHG's every year or two, depending on how often you hunt, and how much you baby those fragile little things. i like to be able to grab the decoy, and throw it in the trailer, i'm not going to get little carrying bags for all of my decoys like avery wants you too... like someone said, they're made in CHINA!!!! they can't be all that great, we're not talking cars with good gas milage here.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > try using some GHG motion stakes but...... i wouldnt even buy big foots there to expensive 99.99 for 4? or 109.99 for 6?(rogers sporting goods)
> ...


haha exactly.... i hate babying decoys... we chuck them in the trailer and go... saves time and bigfoots never break...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Hard to top perfection.


Well said.

Bigfoots have been around since 1984 and I'd be willing to bet the first decoys off the line look almost as good today as they did fresh out of the box 22 years ago. You can't say that about any other decoy made...EVER. You can't even say that about the any of the new lines of decoys and they have been around a whopping 2 whole years. :roll:

Just because there's been a big change in the decoy market recently some of you guys have forgotten about that track record. When it comes to durability bigfoots are as tough as nails.

I really liked the new bigfoots that I saw in Rochester and I can't wait to see the bull. The thing I was worried about the most was that they'd try to change them too much, because let's be honest...there was no need to re-invent the wheel. I liked what I saw with the new line, an improvement of an already great product. I can't wait to see the '07 line! :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I think I am the only person on the planet that has broke a BF body. I had abunch of ice formed on it and decided to beat it off....((SICKO)) The body split from the base of the neck down the breast to the foot base. But this was a decoy from when they first hit the Cabelas catalog and they were made with a harder plastic. Also have broke afew BF floaters where the head attatches the body and split 1 down the back.

With that said....

The track record is proven with BF products. The body shape of the originals might resemble a football but they look goosey enough to kill geese now to probably 50 years from now. I aint gotta worry about paintin em, or worry about supporting some fella that might try to blow my country up some day.


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

I just bought 8 of the newer BigFoots. Durablity is key for me, too. Had a 6-pack of GHG Full Bodies, and I wasn't too impressed. Maybe it's me, but I don't need to be dinking around with turn-knobs and metal springs during assembly, especially late season.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah i started this thread about the foots... I remember why I had such high hopes for the new foots now that I am getting a bunch of new averys ready. In 3 boxes of FFD's I am missing one head (WTF), 2 of the heads started to tear when being put on (by my roomate, might have been a little rough but geez) so now they dont fit as tight as they should, and I cant get the footbase on one of the non motion ones for the life of me. Guess thats what i get for knocking on foots..

P.S. we should let this thread die


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It seems you are not the only one. http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=466341

BTW, I did buy BFs the other day. It still preferr good durable quality decoys even if the paint is not quite as nice looking as it could be.


----------



## Diplomat RNT (Jul 27, 2006)

I think BF's are way above any other decoy for all around hunting. You can basically go anywhere and do anything to them w/o worry about busting them up. The paint scheme is good too, I don't think that Avery did that good of a job fixing their scheme for the price increase they put on the dekes. I will stay with the best decoys in my mind Big Foot.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> I just bought 8 of the newer BigFoots. Durablity is key for me, too. Had a 6-pack of GHG Full Bodies, and I wasn't too impressed. Maybe it's me, but I don't need to be dinking around with turn-knobs and metal springs during assembly, especially late season.


I never take my GHG fullbodies apart, leave the head and feet base on and works better that way then putting them together in the am and taking apart.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

2007 is gonna be the new push for bigfoots! everyone get ready...... Big foot taking over everyone with the new sick products they r gonna come out with!! everyone get ready


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Hunted in the rain 2 weeks ago some more of my GHG's started peeling. So keep your gun powder and your GHG's dry.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

just sounds to me like another bigfoot fan club...i personally dont have that much of a preference between the decoys, if you like em then use em! but the whole ghg and bigfoot rivalry is getting very old. let people make up their own minds
my 2 cents


----------

